

Show HN: Dynamic Placeholder (proof of concept demo) - bherms
http://jsfiddle.net/VtAAs/7/
(Newer version)[http://jsfiddle.net/VtAAs/10/]
======
bherms
Just an idea I had, thought someone might find it interesting. I may clean it
up and make it into a plugin if there's interest.

Note I've only tested in Chrome (osx).

edit: fixed bug <http://jsfiddle.net/VtAAs/10/>

